# Under bonnet fuse holder



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi folks I need help! 
Whilst away in our Compass Avantgarde 300 the leisure battery didn't charge, I narrowed it down to a burnt out 25amp fuse which is located under the bonnet....the strange thing is it just hangs there in a fuse holder, two wires going into the holder and the fuse at the end....I've contacted Peugeot and they say it's not a Peugeot part, it must have been fitted by Compass when it was converted to a motorhome...any suggestions as to where I might get a new fuse holder from, one of the wires have come out and won't go back in, hence the burnt out fuse!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazon sell almost evry type of fuse holder.... Google 'Amazon'
or visit Maplins

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This is the same type Graham
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-WAY-SIN...IP-TOGETHER-/221183357969?hash=item337f8e3411


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

caravan accessory shop should stock them.


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Andy (Techno100) i ordered one of those fuse holders, it came today and it's now fitted...job done mate, thank you ;-)


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Autosleepers use the same set up, along with the 12v supply to the fridge. Water runs from the scuttle all over these fuses on mine and cause the corrosion that stops things working. Poor design, but you need to waterproof the fuse holders in some way otherwise it will just happen again.


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

@ paulmold...the fuse holder is covered and sealed with a plastic casing so should be much better than the last one which was exposed to the elements


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.cbsonline.co.uk/product/In-Line_Waterproof_Blade_Fuse_Holder_FUSH

http://www.cbsonline.co.uk/product/In-Line_Maxi_Fuse_Holder_MAXFH

http://www.cbsonline.co.uk/search,b.html?q=fuse+holder


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps not what you'd expect from a large converter, but it made it stand out from the van manufacturers fuses/electrics, however the convertors should by now have come up with a clearly labeled habitation fuse box for under bonnet connections, making the location and protection of the fuses a little more professional looking, but first they'd have to care, and that is a huge obstacle to overcome.


----------

